# Leaving App on all Day



## Jack M. (Dec 15, 2014)

Was wondering how many people leave the app on all day in their kitchen or wherever, just on the odd chance of picking up a ping? Especially if your phone has unlimited data?


----------



## cherrys (Jan 1, 2015)

I am brand new but I was thinking about this and wondering the same thing....


----------



## qweltor (Nov 26, 2014)

You can answer this question yourself, in real time. Look around you (using the rider app).

How many of those Uber icons are in suburb areas? Are those icons on the street/parking lot, or are they inside the residential house?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

The Uber app takes very little data to run, way less then 1 Gig per month (probably less the 0.5 gig)
even if you let it run 24/7.
Of course if you are at home and have WIFI it will take nothing.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Problem I see with taking pings whenever you can get them is that, you have to then commit to driving until it brings you reasonably close to your house again. You could have a list of errands you could knockout after dropping off pax. The thing to be weary of is going out for 1 ride at a time and driving too many miles without passengers. 


For example. If you take a pax 10 miles away from your house and just go home after you are putting 20+ miles on your car for only 10miles in fares. If you go out for multiple rides maybe you can eventually end up back by your house and not have so many miles without a pax/fare in the car.


----------



## uberlady39 (Dec 15, 2014)

Jack M. said:


> Was wondering how many people leave the app on all day in their kitchen or wherever, just on the odd chance of picking up a ping? Especially if your phone has unlimited data?


Im doing that now, i have my app on going 3 hours, no ping! I wanted to see if anybody moving around my city because i live close to our downtown, i will cut it off around 10p


----------



## cherrys (Jan 1, 2015)

Well I tried it this afternoon and got a fare, then 2 more fares subsequently along my way back home!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Jack M. said:


> Was wondering how many people leave the app on all day in their kitchen or wherever, just on the odd chance of picking up a ping? Especially if your phone has unlimited data?


_Had mine on last night in the field. Waited about an hour and half for the first ping of a crappy night._


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Judging by how far I get pinged away from my house I'm figuring I'm usually the only driver online within about 7 or 8 miles.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

I just went in to see what was happening and got a ping that said 12 minutes away but I know is really 20. Not worth my time to do. Start paying me more and I'll accept these further pings but I keep turning them down with the lower rates.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> I just went in to see what was happening and got a ping that said 12 minutes away but I know is really 20. Not worth my time to do. Start paying me more and I'll accept these further pings but I keep turning them down with the lower rates.


I've been toying with the idea of not accepting pings that are more than 7 or 8 minutes away. Is that a good personal policy, do you think? We need to avoid deadhead miles if we have designs on making actual money.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I've been toying with the idea of not accepting pings that are more than 7 or 8 minutes away. Is that a good personal policy, do you think? We need to avoid deadhead miles if we have designs on making actual money.


Yes, that is a good idea. I don't accept anything that is over 10 min on the ping. I work out of my house, so I always have the Uber app on at home.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

We are technically outside the city limits (as evidenced by the 7 hours of non-stop fireworks on NYE, not exaggerating, it sounded like WW3 outside and there was never a cease fire), but it's a huge suburb and we're close to Sea World so we don't get a lot of pings at home, but we do stay logged in most of the time and get one occasionally. When we do, it will usually be a large one going into town and then we will get additional ones once we're there. Unless we know it's going to be a good day or night, we wait to get a ping at home before wasting the gas to get into town.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

When I first started I accepted almost all pings and I learned quickly that isn't the smartest idea. Now I pretty much only accept pings 5 minutes or less unless I am heading in that direction or I know the area is a neighborhood a little away from where most people are and it should be a decent fare. I've had some good fares that were 7-8 minutes away but no one wanted to head to because they wanted to stay in the city


----------



## Jack M. (Dec 15, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> I just went in to see what was happening and got a ping that said 12 minutes away but I know is really 20. Not worth my time to do. Start paying me more and I'll accept these further pings but I keep turning them down with the lower rates.


You're right, of course. I'm new to this but already wondering if we're paying Uber instead of Uber paying us? If we live a little ways from the busy spots we have to drive there and wait for passengers; then we just get paid for time spent on trips, what is it, $10/hour normally? and then we have to deadhead it back home when done. I heard from a couple guys who didn't even get rides on New Years Eve and they were sitting in Austin downtown by the bars! It reminds me of someone spreading bird seed and all these birds trying to get just one seed; some birds don't get any. Don't mean to be negative, but that's what I'm getting right now.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> Yes, that is a good idea. I don't accept anything that is over 10 min on the ping. I work out of my house, so I always have the Uber app on at home.


Hi Cowboy,
Does letting a Ping , ping through without accepting hurt you with Uber?

JJ


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Hasn't hurt me. Been doing it for 6 months. Maybe someone that doesn't accept a majority of their pings can respond to you. They do send you a weekly report. I don't pay it much attention. It usually says if I drive in the middle of the night, I can make more money. I drive 9am - 9pm.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

CowboyMC, thanks , i'm still new to this. 
If I make a dropoff in Hoboken, I go offline to avoid getting pings from the Hoboken Path (Cops) 
If I leave the app on, i get pings instantly from the path station
Should i stay online and let the path pings ring through (ignore)?

Thanks


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

My husband only takes the first ping at home. He has had the app on for almost 3 hours and got his first ping. He will go back online once ride is done and keep it on coming home. If he gets pinged again, he will accept. So he could be home in a half hour or it could be awhile. Yesterday he had one ping 4:45pm, only 10.43 and then a second one at 5:45pm that was $5, his first ever minimum fare. We wrote down the dudes address so that we will not accept next time. And after those two shitty fares, he turned app off. Usually the fares are $20, $30, $40 going to near west burbs, downtown or the airport. 

So we will see how Friday starts. This is just secondary income for us, I am the primary breadwinner so there is no pressure to work a ton. It just helps him feel like he is contributing and gives him mad pocket money.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

I started not accepting pings and so far everything is ok. on the weekly email report is shows my acceptance rate was lower but still not a problem since I also accept enough. I think as long as you don't let all ping away and accept enough it is fine


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

His first ping today was $35.56. Hoping he catches a ping soon to get him back closer to home with less empty miles


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

Jack M. said:


> Was wondering how many people leave the app on all day in their kitchen or wherever, just on the odd chance of picking up a ping? Especially if your phone has unlimited data?


I'm too close to the airport, I have done it will occasionally turn my phone on before I go out but seldom get anything.
I also vacuum my car before I start and there are no close vacuums since the idiots destroyed the coin slots right down the road.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

interesting. thankfully he has not had to not accept two in a row yet. But if he does, no biggie, just 10 more minutes of couch time lol


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> CowboyMC, thanks , i'm still new to this.
> If I make a dropoff in Hoboken, I go offline to avoid getting pings from the Hoboken Path (Cops)
> If I leave the app on, i get pings instantly from the path station
> Should i stay online and let the path pings ring through (ignore)?
> ...


 As I drive out of Hoboken, if I get a ping from path area, I would let it go offline and wait a couple of minutes and turn back on. I would repeat until I get out of Hoboken. I would do this so I don't miss a Jersey City or other area call.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

they want ur acceptance rate to be 80% or more

star rating must stay above 4.3 or 4.6 depending in amt of trips & your area may vary slightly depending on amt of drivers


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> As I drive out of Hoboken, if I get a ping from path area, I would let it go offline and wait a couple of minutes and turn back on. I would repeat until I get out of Hoboken. I would do this so I don't miss a Jersey City or other area call.


Cowboy, that is exactly what I do! 
Thanks for the feedback
JJ


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> View attachment 3253


I have not accepted ping, gone offline, got the same ping and didn't accept it, when offline, gave it a min. or two and went back online. I've done this for many months now. I have never gotten this message. I could be considered the ignore ping poster boy. The ping is too far, the area is no good, client rating bad, airport pickup, Hoboken, didn't get to it in time, are some of the reasons I ignore ping. I see you are a taxi driver. Maybe this is an UberTaxi thing or NYC thing. I drive UberX in NJ.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> they want ur acceptance rate to be 80% or more
> 
> star rating must stay above 4.3 or 4.6 depending in amt of trips & your area may vary slightly depending on amt of drivers


 And people in Hell want ice water, but they don't get it. I have gotten a warning on star rating when I first started to drive. But once you drive over a thousand times, your rating is solid. The star rating is the only thing that I would worry about.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> I have not accepted ping, gone offline, got the same ping and didn't accept it, when offline, gave it a min. or two and went back online. I've done this for many months now. I have never gotten this message. I could be considered the ignore ping poster boy. The ping is too far, the area is no good, client rating bad, airport pickup, Hoboken, didn't get to it in time, are some of the reasons I ignore ping. I see you are a taxi driver. Maybe this is an UberTaxi thing or NYC thing. I drive UberX in NJ.


I'm not driving a taxi anymore, in fact a cabbie who lives in my building says he never even puts his uberT on


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

I left the app online when driving on the highway one time and I got 3 pings that I let go because I passed the exit and it was too far to go back. I never got this message before.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

He got a second fare to the strip club about an hour ago 24 fare with a 4 tip lol

Out on a third ping...


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

wisuber said:


> My husband only takes the first ping at home. He has had the app on for almost 3 hours and got his first ping. He will go back online once ride is done and keep it on coming home. If he gets pinged again, he will accept. So he could be home in a half hour or it could be awhile. Yesterday he had one ping 4:45pm, only 10.43 and then a second one at 5:45pm that was $5, his first ever minimum fare. We wrote down the dudes address so that we will not accept next time. And after those two shitty fares, he turned app off. Usually the fares are $20, $30, $40 going to near west burbs, downtown or the airport.
> 
> So we will see how Friday starts. This is just secondary income for us, I am the primary breadwinner so there is no pressure to work a ton. It just helps him feel like he is contributing and gives him mad pocket money.


Wow. What a way to build a multi billion dollar company................LOL


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Did you miss the part where I am the breadwinner??? Uber at least for us is not meant to be anything but supplemental income.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

wisuber said:


> So we will see how Friday starts. This is just secondary income for us, I am the primary breadwinner so there is no pressure to work a ton. It just helps him feel like he is contributing and gives him mad pocket money.


"Helps him feel like he is contributing". OUCH. Don't let him read that.



wisuber said:


> He got a second fare to the strip club about an hour ago 24 fare with a 4 tip lol...


Maybe he actually just went to the strip club and said it was a fare? lol


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Well then he is very resourceful because someone paid a fare, I watch him on the uber partner site so he would have to work hard to tell that tale.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

He is very secure in his role in our family. I have two school aged children who lost their father to cancer last winter. I am grateful that my husband is committed to being there for the kids when I am gone on cases.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

wisuber said:


> My husband only takes the first ping at home. He has had the app on for almost 3 hours and got his first ping. He will go back online once ride is done and keep it on coming home. If he gets pinged again, he will accept. So he could be home in a half hour or it could be awhile. Yesterday he had one ping 4:45pm, only 10.43 and then a second one at 5:45pm that was $5, his first ever minimum fare. We wrote down the dudes address so that we will not accept next time. And after those two shitty fares, he turned app off. Usually the fares are $20, $30, $40 going to near west burbs, downtown or the airport.
> 
> So we will see how Friday starts. This is just secondary income for us, I am the primary breadwinner so there is no pressure to work a ton. It just helps him feel like he is contributing and gives him mad pocket money.


"Helps him feel like he's contributing" Wow, did you really just type that? Poor guy.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Is there something wrong with him feeling and wanting to contribute and have his own mad money?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I realize that you didn't mean it as a snide comment, but it does come across that way. Generally, men want to be the breadwinners and can have their egos bruised by comments like that.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

The important thing is that if he were to come across the comment he knows that I value everything he brings to the relationship and family and that he is no less worthy and amazing because it does not include money. What he brings to us is priceless.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

He would also know that you're watching him while he's ubering.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

My husband knows I watch him when he's ubering...


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Why do you watch him? Just curious


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

wisuber said:


> I watch him on the uber partner site so he would have to work hard to tell that tale.


If he has a fare to the strip club, he could go in for 45 minutes and say he was waiting in the parking lot for a ping. Partner site doesn't tell you if the app was on or not


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Casandria said:


> My husband knows I watch him when he's ubering...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

qweltor said:


> You can answer this question yourself, in real time. Look around you (using the rider app).
> 
> How many of those Uber icons are in suburb areas? Are those icons on the street/parking lot, or are they inside the residential house?


POST # 3 / QUELTOR : ... Or over in 
Ciudad Juarez? Big fan of " The Bridge"
on FX. Welcome to the UP.net forums.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

He gave me the username and password. He knows that I watch.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Once his fare is done, he goes back online and I can see him. I would have no issue if he stayed and watched some **** and ass for 45 minutes. No reason to not tell me.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

suewho said:


> Why do you watch him? Just curious


He was diagnosed with stage 3 esophageal cancer in April. It's been a very rough year. I'm already a worrier by nature, but almost losing him has increased it. I know, intellectually, that the odds are he will be just fine. However, my menopausal, glass half empty side worries about him being in a wreck or being car-jacked or beat up by some drunk jerk. You name the scenario, I've already picture it in my head. I know he can't text while he has a fare so when I haven't heard from him for a bit, I refresh the trip page to see if he just dropped someone off. It's neurotic, but harmless.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

I do the same thing as Casandria. I lost the father of my children to the same cancer last Christmas and I get concerned if I have not heard from him and I know that he cannot text while with pax.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I know Milwaukee has it's rough parts, but really it's no different then Chicago. I wouldn't worry too much. I think my FIL worries more about me then my wife. He's the one that wants me to carry. The wife doesn't care if I do or not. I think it would make it a bit more real for her if she saw me walking out with a weapon, and it would remind her of her dad.

When it comes down to it, driving can be just as dangerous as any public facing job. Banks, Fast food, Gas stations are just as susceptible to crimes as driving is. The fact that we carry relatively low amounts of cash helps, but if some crazy dude wants the change out of our cup holder - it's best to just give it up and live. It's a sucky answer, but it's the truth.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

I am more worried about a car accident, or a health event like a seizure/heart attack that could cause an accident as well. And I enjoy just seeing where his fares bring him.


----------



## CVPI_MIKE (Dec 25, 2014)

So do you Uber to ? Or perhaps Lyft?  Or are you just here because your husband Ubers and you like to share his wonderful tales about his Ubering escapades ?


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

If I were to get married, my wife would never be allowed to have my login/password info. Different strokes for different folks...


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Sounds less like cancer and more like trust issues.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

CVPI_MIKE said:


> So do you Uber to ? Or perhaps Lyft?  Or are you just here because your husband Ubers and you like to share his wonderful tales about his Ubering escapades ?


I Uber as well and am about to take my mentor ride with Lyft (Have been waiting for the weather to be less crappy)



Roogy said:


> If I were to get married, my wife would never be allowed to have my login/password info. Different strokes for different folks...


We don't keep secrets from each other. We use the same passwords on our accounts. There's zero reason for him to have any issue with me logging in to his Uber account and vice versa. It all goes into one bank account and since we're on food stamps and he's on SSI, it's not like he's going to be wanting to blow it on something he doesn't want me to know about.



BlkGeep said:


> Sounds less like cancer and more like trust issues.


You watch your spouse go from being a general contractor/commercial real estate broker/master class shooter and instructor with a masters in archeology to a shell (5'8" 142lbs) who can't even get out of bed after having his entire anatomy changed via the removal of all but 2cm of his esophagus during a 10 hour operation (Ivor Lewis esophagectomy) followed 6 weeks later by chemo and radiation so strong it took his blood counts down to 0 and required 7 blood transfusions and 12 days in the hospital. Took him another 2 months to regain the weight and not have to sleep 16 hours a day. And he is one of the lucky ones. Many aren't candidates for surgery or they have major complications after it. Most are still on feeding tubes and if they can have anything orally, it's liquid. Most have recurrences within 6-12 months.

I literally just got my husband back and we still have to go every other week to get his stomaphagus (they stretch the stomach up to meet what's left of the esophagus and create a new one) dilated so he can eat somewhat normally (the best they've been able to get it to is 15mm and 18-22 is normal, each time he goes in, he's back to 12) The scar tissue from the radiation is so bad that this will be our lives forever. They tried steroids at the connection site, but it only added a few more days. We also meet with the oncologist every other month and he gets a CT scan every 2-3 months. This cancer has a 5 year survivability rate of 17%. His is particularly aggressive as he went from stage 1 to stage 3 during the 6 weeks it took to get him prepped for surgery. He is currently cancer free, but it literally could return at any time and the only treatment then will be chemo or palliative care depending on where it comes back. (liver, lung and brain are the big ones)

Go through that with someone you love and then talk to me about trust issues.

On a public service announcement note, most people don't know that heartburn can cause cancer so if you have chronic heartburn, get scoped, it could save your life. This doesn't just apply to older adults, there are cases of teenagers with this cancer as well as people in their 20s. http://www.ecaware.org/


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

I wish we had known enough to get my ex-husband scoped.

Don't **** with us cancer wives. I can only speak for myself, but there is absolutely no trust issues in our relationship. I am nosy and I want to see where his fares bring him. I also do his books and keep track of all of his fares and mileage etc. He likes not having to worry about any of that. And it saves me from texting him while he is out. I can see when and where a fare ends and see him get back online if he chooses to do so. Neither of us have a problem with it.

I came here because he would have questions in the beginning like why could he not see their destination before hand and why were his trips not showing up on a busy Friday night etc. I stayed because I find the forum life interesting and I think some of the people on here are hoots and I learn info that can help my hubby do his job more efficiently and to just know what is going on Uber wise


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

wisuber said:


> I wish we had known enough to get my ex-husband scoped.
> 
> Don't **** with us cancer wives. I can only speak for myself, but there is absolutely no trust issues in our relationship. I am nosy and I want to see where his fares bring him. I also do his books and keep track of all of his fares and mileage etc. He likes not having to worry about any of that. And it saves me from texting him while he is out. I can see when and where a fare ends and see him get back online if he chooses to do so. Neither of us have a problem with it.
> 
> I came here because he would have questions in the beginning like why could he not see their destination before hand and why were his trips not showing up on a busy Friday night etc. I stayed because I find the forum life interesting and I think some of the people on here are hoots and I learn info that can help my hubby do his job more efficiently and to just know what is going on Uber wise


Please accept my sincerest condolences for your loss. My Mom (in Minneapolis) died from complications (pneumonia) of CLL which isn't _supposed_ to be that deadly of a cancer. She died last February and these past holidays were so rough. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Unfortunately, all of our days are numbered and we just do not know. I am so sorry for your loss as well, losing a mom, dad, husband is almost always awful


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

wisuber said:


> Unfortunately, all of our days are numbered and we just do not know.


It's very true and the one thing that I'm grateful for in all this is that I was able to truly know what it would be like without him without having to actually lose him. It makes us both appreciate the time we have more and not sweat the small stuff. Our marriage is the best it's ever been. It's sad that it takes something like this to open our eyes, but as hard as we try to imagine life without someone or the concept that we could die at any minute, it's just not possible until you actually look death in the face and then you just have to pray that you can come back from it.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

To cassandria and Wisuber

ive recently lost a couple of good friends to the "cancer" i just want to say keep trucking/mybestwishes and also to let u know that ive found naturopaths and diet changes to be very helpful

Sugar feeds cancer...diet change NO sugar NO white food Low to NO carbohydrate diet (use Stevia or Xylitol for sweetner)

also check out essiac tea on www.herbalhealer.com also lots of info on www.naturalnews.com

also superfood greendrinks go a long way to helping rebuild your immune system....try "emerald balance" made by sgn nutrition...there are more stronger ones but most taste like drinking grass...this one tastes like minty green tea

pot/marijuana is great for cancer too

good luck and stay positive, my best


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@centralFLFuber

We are all about the non-traditional methods! Because of the aggressiveness of this cancer, we decided to go ahead and do the chemo and radiation because we didn't feel we had time to wait for the other methods to work, but we worked with an amazing RN/certified nutritionist/homeopathic practitioner during all of it which helped a lot. It was the last round of chemo that did him in, but we never stopped augmenting.

Now we still juice and he takes curcumin, grape seed extract and apricot oil. We also do probiotics and do immune boosters. (the whole family does those). Got us all through the flu with only homeopathic remedies, no trips to the doctor. I've been practicing homeopathy for 20 years, but I also believe that traditional medicine has a place and I don't hesitate to use it when needed. He has to take protonix twice a day to prevent acid from causing damage and there is no other solution. The stomach makes acid naturally and the tumor was where the valve is that prevents it from coming up so nothing homeopathic is strong enough and he was having major inflammation and ulcers without it.

Edibles are great


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Apples and oranges. I am married, if my wife got sick it would destroy me, not sure installing a gps tracker on her to track her would be my response. I guess you lived it so it must be true, all former cancer patients wives should track their husbands Uber progress like a wife who's been cheated on would because it makes them feel better. Sarcasm award please?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Um, I don't have a GPS tracker on him and he's never cheated on me so obviously you don't get it. When he isn't driving for Uber, I can text him and get a response so I don't worry when he's late. I guess you missed the part about me being a worrier and admitting that it's neurotic, but it is what it is. It doesn't hurt for me to hit refresh now and then to see his trip log and make sure he's OK. Since it doesn't bother him and it makes me feel better, then there's no issue. You're blowing it way out of proportion.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Casandria said:


> @centralFLFuber
> 
> We are all about the non-traditional methods! Because of the aggressiveness of this cancer, we decided to go ahead and do the chemo and radiation because we didn't feel we had time to wait for the other methods to work, but we worked with an amazing RN/certified nutritionist/homeopathic practitioner during all of it which helped a lot. It was the last round of chemo that did him in, but we never stopped augmenting.
> 
> ...


sounds like u know what ur doing....next time i get sick instead of reading 16-18 hours a day...im just gonna contact u... 

never really had edibles cept for some homemade brownies...maybe FL we'll get it legal one day...we tried in 2014; but failed; do over again in2016
(i hear lollipops r the thing these days...need to find me one of those somewhere)


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

If I don't know it, I can find out in a lot less than 16 hours 

They have ones that are like candy bars. They have different flavors, but they're in a bar form with scoring like a Hershey bar. Might have to look into the lollipops. They did legalize Charlotte's Web in Florida so that's progress


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Jack M. said:


> Was wondering how many people leave the app on all day in their kitchen or wherever, just on the odd chance of picking up a ping? Especially if your phone has unlimited data?


I left the app on one night and I dozed off dreaming that I was driving and falling asleep at the wheel. It was awful.


----------



## CVPI_MIKE (Dec 25, 2014)

Does your husband currently still have cancer? Does he consume said edibles? Just curious.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

He is currently cancer free (we meet with the oncologist today). He has to go once a month for an endoscopy and dilation because the radiation did so much damage that every time they stretch it to a quasi normal size, it narrows back within a week. They would do them every other week, but he's also anemic from the surgery and he can't take the iron for a week prior to the procedure so it's a juggling act. He has scans every 2-3 months to make sure it hasn't come back or spread. The edibles help with nausea and appetite. More so in the early days of treatment, but still with the anatomy changes, there's frequent nausea. He's finally up to his pre-surgery weight, but he lost 25 pounds (which I found, ugh) and it took a while to gain it back between the chemo and the tiny stomach that he now has.


----------

